
Show HN: My VR horror/RPG hits 15 hr play-time as dedicated VR experience - thenomad
http://steamcommunity.com/games/488760/announcements/detail/1332352813804942839
======
thenomad
Just released the latest update which, I think, may make Left-Hand Path the
longest single-player dedicated VR experience out there.

